# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  in relation to my tadpole inquiry

## Miss Blue

So to clarify I have 4 now mature frogs, I am assuming the one is a female for sure and the other 3 are male.  I have read somewhere that females should only reproduce a few times a year or they can get weak and die.  She seemed to take a while to get pregnant after maturity and has since laid  eggs on at least 4 or 5 separate occasions over the span of 3 or 4 months.  She seems fine and healthy, just wondering if this is an actual health issue and I should move her? I really do not want to....
Also second question; 2 of the males (the 1 in particular is in my profile pic and fathered the first batch of taddies) are HUGGING.  the one that fathered the original batch of tads is on the receiving end of the hug and still has the spots under his arms and the male on top has the same (just to verify they are both male).  I have heard of male dominance issues but they literally swim around and chill like that just like with the female frog.  Any explanation or are they just good friends?  Any response would be most appreciated, I am done with my questions for now LOL  :Big Grin:

----------


## Miss Blue

sorry about the bad grammar/punctuation, night shifts!

----------

